

World War II’s Strangest Battle: When Americans and Germans Fought Together - danso
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2013/05/12/world-war-ii-s-strangest-battle-when-americans-and-germans-fought-together.html?utm_source=feedburner

======
kryptiskt
Strange that it hasn't been made into a movie already.

